# Fluorocarbon als Hauptschnur



## Racklinger (6. März 2019)

Das Thema FC dreht sich ja meistens um die Verwendung als Vorfachmaterial oder als Schlagschnur. Meine Frage wäre, hat jemand praktische Erfahrung mit der Verwendung als Hauptschnur beim Feedern und/oder Posenangeln?
 Mittlerweile gibt es ja mehrere Hersteller die damit werben FC zu haben, dass fast so geschmeidig wäre wie mono. 
Von den Eigenschaften her müsste FC ja so dass Mittelding zwischen Mono und Geflecht sein. (Die angebliche Unsichbarkeit mal aussen vor lassen)


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. März 2019)

Problem ist dessen Steifheit.
Bei sehr dünnen Durchmessern wie man sie nunmal beim Friedfischangeln verwendet, will man halt keinen steifen Draht, sondern was geschmeidiges.
Einhergehend damit ist dann auch, das verhältnismäßig recht kleine Rollen mit kleinen Spulendurchmessern und Längen zum Einsatz kommen, was für steifes Schnurmaterial ungeeignet ist.
Den Ärger mit permanent abspringender störrischer Schnur will sich glaub ich keiner freiwillig antun.

Zum Posenangeln seh ich da eigentlich nur Nachteile, beim Feedern kommt es halt drauf an, mit langhubigen Rollen mag es gehen, bei normalen Rollen seh ich da auch nur Nachteile.


----------



## Racklinger (6. März 2019)

Beim normalen FC gebe ich dir Recht. Es wird aber auch FC angeboten, dass weicher ist und als Hauptschnur auch gedacht ist denke ich. Hatte leider noch keine Gelegenheit selbiges zu begrabbeln.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. März 2019)

Möglicherweise dann kein reines FC sondern coated. Die Frage bleibt auch, wie dünn solche Geschichten erhältlich sind, und ob man dann noch irgendwelche nennenswerten Vorteile gegenüber normaler Mono hätte.


----------



## Zander Jonny (6. März 2019)

https://www.angelsport.de/angelschn...-floor-it-super-soft-angelschnur_0164500.html


----------



## sprogoe (6. März 2019)

Ich benutze eine Flurocarbonbeschichte Schnur, Vorteile:
unglaublich hohe Tragkraft, unsichtbar usw., relativ geschmeidig ist sie auch und seeehr preiswert.
Diese ist es:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelschnur...hash=item4195714233:m:m8rWsZYIsTmzGr9ZNEH1RYg


----------



## Racklinger (6. März 2019)

Zander Jonny schrieb:


> https://www.angelsport.de/angelschn...-floor-it-super-soft-angelschnur_0164500.html


Zum Beispiel


----------



## alexpp (6. März 2019)

Ich vermute, solches FC ist ähnlich steif wie z. B. die dehnungsärmere Stroft LS. Die benutze ich noch beim Feedern und muss sie beim Einholen immer vorspannen, sonst ist sie schnell unter der flachen Browning Spule. Die Schnur und Rolle ist keine besonders gute Kombination, aber wenn man darauf achtet, gibt es kaum Probleme.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. März 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich benutze eine Flurocarbonbeschichte Schnur, Vorteile:
> unglaublich hohe Tragkraft, unsichtbar usw., relativ geschmeidig ist sie auch und seeehr preiswert.
> Diese ist es:
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelschnur...hash=item4195714233:m:m8rWsZYIsTmzGr9ZNEH1RYg


Das mit unsichtbar ist zwar erwiesenermaßen Humbug, aber gerade die recht hohe Tragkraft zeigt doch, dass FC eher in homöopathischen Dosen verbaut wurde... kann Sinn machen wegen Abriebfestigkeit etc. Aber muss nicht


----------



## geomas (6. März 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Ich benutze eine Flurocarbonbeschichte Schnur, Vorteile:
> unglaublich hohe Tragkraft, unsichtbar usw., relativ geschmeidig ist sie auch und seeehr preiswert.
> Diese ist es:
> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelschnur...hash=item4195714233:m:m8rWsZYIsTmzGr9ZNEH1RYg




Was mir bei diesem Angebot auffällt: auf der Spule steht nix von Tragkraft, sondern stattdessen „capable fish” mit einer kg-Angabe. Sehr kreativ, Hut ab!


----------



## Racklinger (6. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Das mit unsichtbar ist zwar erwiesenermaßen Humbug, aber gerade die recht hohe Tragkraft zeigt doch, dass FC eher in homöopathischen Dosen verbaut wurde... kann Sinn machen wegen Abriebfestigkeit etc. Aber muss nicht


Von beschichteten Schnüren halte ich *persönlich* nicht so viel, weder bei Monos noch bei geflochtenen. Und bei sehr preiswerten Sachen bin ich per se erstmal skeptisch (Es sei denn reduzierten Restposten).


----------



## Kochtopf (6. März 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Von beschichteten Schnüren halte ich *persönlich* nicht so viel, weder bei Monos noch bei geflochtenen. Und bei sehr preiswerten Sachen bin ich per se erstmal skeptisch *(Es sei denn reduzierten Resposten).*


Bei Mono halte ich gerade die für schwierig (Stichwort überlagerte Schnur)


----------



## Racklinger (6. März 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ich vermute, solches FC ist ähnlich steif wie z. B. die dehnungsärmere Stroft LS. Die benutze ich noch beim Feedern und muss sie beim Einholen immer vorspannen, sonst ist sie schnell unter der flachen Browning Spule. Die Schnur und Rolle ist keine besonders gute Kombination, aber wenn man darauf achtet, gibt es kaum Probleme.


Sind die auch steifer? Aber irgendwo logisch wenn man drüber nachdenkt. Irgendwo muss die natürliche Dehnung des Materials ja hin...

Mich würden halt folgende Vorteile des FC schon locken:
wenig Memory-Effekt (hasse ich vor allem bei den dünnen Mono´s)
sind automatisch sinkend (lässt also auch nicht mit der Zeit nach wie sinkenden Mono´s)
Die geringere, aber noch vorhandene Dehnung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (6. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei Mono halte ich gerade die für schwierig (Stichwort überlagerte Schnur)


wenns ne gute mono ist gibt es keine Probleme habe ein bekannten gehabt der hat weit über 10 jahre mit ne 35 mono in wasserblau fast unsichtbar gefischt in allen Gewässern und danach gespült der würde immer noch damit angeln.....


----------



## Fr33 (6. März 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Ich vermute, solches FC ist ähnlich steif wie z. B. die dehnungsärmere Stroft LS. Die benutze ich noch beim Feedern und muss sie beim Einholen immer vorspannen, sonst ist sie schnell unter der flachen Browning Spule. Die Schnur und Rolle ist keine besonders gute Kombination, aber wenn man darauf achtet, gibt es kaum Probleme.



Dachte die Stroft ABR ist die Mono die an Steifigkeit noch FC am nächsten kommt. Hab die ABR auf der Feederrute.... hat wenig Dehnung!


----------



## Andal (6. März 2019)

Ich benütze seit einiger Zeit (im Test) FC beschichtete Mono, aber nur als reines Vorfachmaterial.

Ich finde es ganz brauchbar, weil es in den Eigenschaften genau zwischen den beiden Materialien liegt. Als Hauptschnur wäre es mir aber absolut zu bockig. Sehe da nur Nachteile.


----------



## sprogoe (6. März 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> Was mir bei diesem Angebot auffällt: auf der Spule steht nix von Tragkraft, sondern stattdessen „capable fish” mit einer kg-Angabe. Sehr kreativ, Hut ab!


Weiter unten auf der Seite hast Du doch eine Liste gesehen?
Da steht hinter dem Durchmesser die Länge und die Tragkraft / KG. unten drunter noch "Made in Germany".
Ich fische die 0,14er auf Renken (ach, ich Unwissender, auf Renken fischt doch; wer was auf sich hält; mindestens mit einer Stroft) und auch auf meinen Tremarellaruten auf Forellen. Habe beim letzten Vereinsfischen damit problemlos Forellen von 1,3 kg gedrillt, eine Verdrallung hatte ich noch nie.
Die Tragkraftangabe von 5 kg bei einer 0,14er halte ich für richtig, mit den bloßen Händen kann man die nicht zerreißen.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. März 2019)

Ich fische grundsätzlich gerne mit Stroft (und verstehe nicht wieso man sich mittlerweile dafür rechtfertigen zu müssen scheint), aktuell habe ich viel die billigmono aus dem Decathlon, grundsätzlich viel Schnur fürs Geld aber deutlich bockiger als Stroft gtm


----------



## Andal (6. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Ich fische grundsätzlich gerne mit Stroft (und verstehe nicht wieso man sich mittlerweile dafür rechtfertigen zu müssen scheint)


Weil das Zeug von Stroft für meinen Geschmack das Geld nicht wert ist. Es ist einfach zu teuer. Aber meinetwegen kauft man 100 m für 100,- € - ich muss das ja nicht mitmachen.


----------



## Kochtopf (6. März 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Weil das Zeug von Stroft für meinen Geschmack das Geld nicht wert ist. Es ist einfach zu teuer. Aber meinetwegen kauft man 100 m für 100,- € - ich muss das ja nicht mitmachen.


Eben, geht keinen was an womit ich mein Geld verbrenne


----------



## Andal (6. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Eben, geht keinen was an womit ich mein Geld verbrenne


Du kannst dich sicher an den "Lawrence von Arabien" erinnern und an Anthony Quinn als Abu Auda, den Beduinenfürsten?

"Weil Abu Auda es so gefällt!"


----------



## alexpp (6. März 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Sind die auch steifer? Aber irgendwo logisch wenn man drüber nachdenkt. Irgendwo muss die natürliche Dehnung des Materials ja hin...
> 
> Mich würden halt folgende Vorteile des FC schon locken:
> wenig Memory-Effekt (hasse ich vor allem bei den dünnen Mono´s)
> ...



Schaut euch die technischen Daten im Stroft Katalog an, sie verraten dort einiges. Daraus folgt: nicht weniger Memory, eher mehr. FC hat höhere Dichte, Punkt 2 trifft zu. Die Dehnung ist sogar ein wenig größer als bei der Stroft GTM, der guten Standard Mono.

Edit: bei der Feinlastdehnung hat FC die geringere Dehnung.



Fr33 schrieb:


> Dachte die Stroft ABR ist die Mono die an Steifigkeit noch FC am nächsten kommt. Hab die ABR auf der Feederrute.... hat wenig Dehnung!



Laut Stroft soll die ABR besonders verschleiß- und abriebfest sein. Die LS hat die geringere Dehnung, die LS wird klar die bessere Rückmeldung haben, aber natürlich kein Vergleich zum Geflecht. Ich mag die ABR nicht, die Knoten lassen sich deutlich schlechter sauberer zuziehen. LS ist etwas steifer, fühlt sich drahtiger an.


----------



## geomas (6. März 2019)

sprogoe schrieb:


> Weiter unten auf der Seite hast Du doch eine Liste gesehen?
> Da steht hinter dem Durchmesser die Länge und die Tragkraft / KG. unten drunter noch "Made in Germany".
> Ich fische die 0,14er auf Renken (ach, ich Unwissender, auf Renken fischt doch; wer was auf sich hält; mindestens mit einer Stroft) und auch auf meinen Tremarellaruten auf Forellen. Habe beim letzten Vereinsfischen damit problemlos Forellen von 1,3 kg gedrillt, eine Verdrallung hatte ich noch nie.
> Die Tragkraftangabe von 5 kg bei einer 0,14er halte ich für richtig, mit den bloßen Händen kann man die nicht zerreißen.



Hallo Siggi, 
ich wollte Dir die Schnur Deiner Wahl nicht madig machen. Den Spulenaufdruck halte ich dennoch für „sehr kreativ”, insbesondere für eine Schnur „Made in Germany”.
Nix für ungut und Petri heil in Sachen Renken, Georg.


----------



## sprogoe (6. März 2019)

Alles gut, Georg, habe das auch nicht so aufgefaßt. 
Bei mir ist es halt so, daß ich nur noch selten zum Fischen gehe und daher auch nicht so viel Wert drauf lege,
besonders gutes Tackle zu haben. Danke Dir auch für Dein "Renken-Petri".


----------



## feederbrassen (6. März 2019)

Ich finde der Hype um FC wird überbewertet. 
Ne gute Mono kann das gleiche.
Der Nachteil ist nur das die Händler weniger an Mono verdienen.


----------



## fishhawk (6. März 2019)

Hallo,



> Die Tragkraftangabe von 5 kg bei einer 0,14er halte ich für richtig, mit den bloßen Händen kann man die nicht zerreißen.



Nen 5kg Fisch kann man sicher damit drillen, aber 5 kg heben dürfte nicht funktionieren.

Im Netz hab ich nen Reißtest mit ner 0,25er mit 13kg gesehen, die ist bei 5,7 gerissen. #

Ist für ne 0,25er aber schon ein sehr guter Wert. Wenn sie wirklich 0,25 und auch echtes Fluorocarbon ist.


----------



## Bimmelrudi (6. März 2019)

geomas schrieb:


> Den Spulenaufdruck halte ich dennoch für „sehr kreativ”, insbesondere für eine Schnur „Made in Germany”.



Kreativität ist immer dann gefragt, wenn der eigentlich Hersteller nicht direkt genannt sein will und Produkte gern über xfache anderweitige Labels vertickt, die sich schnell und gut darüber verkaufen lassen.
In dem speziellen Fall isses übrigens Bayer.


----------



## Racklinger (7. März 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Schaut euch die technischen Daten im Stroft Katalog an, sie verraten dort einiges. Daraus folgt: nicht weniger Memory, eher mehr. FC hat höhere Dichte, Punkt 2 trifft zu. Die Dehnung ist sogar ein wenig größer als bei der Stroft GTM, der guten Standard Mono.
> 
> Edit: bei der Feinlastdehnung hat FC die geringere Dehnung.



Ich weiss dass Stroft bei vielen hoch im Kurs steht, aber der Punkt auf der Info Seite von denen hat mich immer irritiert. Praktisch alle anderen schreiben dass der Memory-Effekt geringer ist als bei Mono, nur Stroft schreibt, dass er größer ist. Persönlich finde ich auch, der der Effekt bei FC geringer ist (nutze FC als Schlagschnur). 
Bei der Dehnung weiss ich nicht genau, wem ich da glauben soll, die einen schreiben weniger Dehnung, die anderen ungefähr gleichviel. Kommt wahrscheinlich wieder auf den Hersteller an.


----------



## Racklinger (7. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Ich finde der Hype um FC wird überbewertet.
> Ne gute Mono kann das gleiche.
> Der Nachteil ist nur das die Händler weniger an Mono verdienen.


Darum auch die Frage nach den Erfahrungswerten anderer  Hat doch garantiert schon jemand ausprobiert. 
Hätte ich eine E-Spule für meine Feederrolle, würde ich vll. sogar selbst den Versuch wagen. Aber dass hatte ich beim Kauf nicht bedacht


----------



## alexpp (7. März 2019)

18kg bei der 0,30er York Schnur ist schon dreist. Mit Knotenlosverbindern wird sie nicht auf über 8kg kommen.


----------



## alexpp (7. März 2019)

Bin nun dazu gekommen Reißversuche zu machen. Gemessen wurde mit recht genauen Kofferwaage und Messschieber. An beiden Enden der ca. 40cm langen Schnur kamen Balzer XL Knotenlosverbinder zum Einsatz. Bei jeder Schnur wurden 3 Versuche gemacht und die besten 2 in die Wertung genommen. In Klammern steht die von mir gemessene Dicke der Schnur. Alle Schnüre sind natürlich unbenutzt.

- FC Climax Select 0,185mm (0,20mm) / 2,8kg: 2,2kg und 2,0kg
- FC Climax Select 0,265mm (0,26mm) / 5,0kg: 3,4kg und 3,2kg
- FC Climax Select 0,325mm (0,35mm) / 7,5kg: je 5,5kg

- FC Shimano Aspire 0,28mm (0,31mm) / 5,8kg: 4,3kg und 4,0kg
- FC Shimano Aspire 0,33mm (0,37mm) / 8,5 kg: 6,0kg und 5,5kg

- Stroft LS 0,30mm (0,32mm) / 9,0kg: 8,8kg und 8,3kg
- Stroft GTM 0,30mm (0,33mm) / 8,1kg: 8,2kg und 7,8kg

Dann hatte ich noch die Schnüre stramm auf Schreibstifte gewickelt. Der Memory-Effekt ist ohne praktischen Einsatz schwer zu beurteilen. FC nimmt wieder schnell die Form der alten Spule an. Bei starker Belastung der Schnur wird FC wohl langlebiger sein. Wenn ich z.B. am Rhein bei schweren Futterkörben eine 0,28er Stroft LS nehme, verschleißt sie schneller bzw. bekommt Kringel, als die 0,30er. In solchen Situationen vermute ich beim FC geringeren Verschleiß.


----------



## Andal (7. März 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> - Stroft LS 0,30mm (0,Bei starker Belastung der Schnur wird FC wohl langlebiger sein. Wenn ich z.B. am Rhein bei schweren Futterkörben eine 0,28er Stroft LS nehme, verschleißt sie schneller bzw. bekommt Kringel, als die 0,30er.


Sie hat dann aber auch eine größere Oberfläche im Wasser. Bedingt dadurch mehr Wasserwiderstand, verlangt dementsprechend nach schwereren Körben, die wiederum die Schnur mehr verschleißen... irgendwas ist ja immer.


----------



## feederbrassen (7. März 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Darum auch die Frage nach den Erfahrungswerten anderer  Hat doch garantiert schon jemand ausprobiert.
> Hätte ich eine E-Spule für meine Feederrolle, würde ich vll. sogar selbst den Versuch wagen. Aber dass hatte ich beim Kauf nicht bedacht


FC habe ich an Spinnruten ausprobiert. 
Etwas weniger Dehnung als Mono aus dem gleichen Haus .
Von Fox habe ich danach ausprobiert mit dem selben Ergebnis wie das FC von Stroft. 
Fazit für mich :
Überteuert  .
Sehen oder Fühlen können die Fische das eh, ebenso mit Mono, also wozu? 
Als Schlagschnur beim feedern wäre mir das viel zu Steif. 
Eine gute Monofile Schnur tut es für mich auch,kostet nur weniger .


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Eine gute Monofile Schnur tut es für mich auch,kostet nur weniger .


Genau, das ist doch längst möglich, es gab und gibt Schnüre, die können sogar noch mehr als der rel.teure Stroft-Kram (als Hauptschnur), weniger Dehnung z.B., bei weniger Preis.
Und für das sehr feine Hakenvorfach brauche ich weiche Schnüre und hohe Knotentragkräfte, dazu sind weitere Eigenschaften fehl am Platze oder vernachlässigbar.


----------



## feederbrassen (7. März 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist doch längst möglich, es gab und gibt Schnüre, die können sogar noch mehr als der Stroft-Kram, bei weniger Preis.
> Und für das sehr feine Hakenvorfach brauche ich weiche Schnüre und hohe Knotentragkräfte, dazu sind Eigenschaften fehl am Platze oder vernachlässigbar.


Das sehe ich ebenso wie du.
Gutes Monofil muss nicht zwingend teuer sein.
Milo, hat zb solche Schnüre 
Ich habe verschiedene Durchmesser mit unterschiedlichen Eigenschaften und spar auch noch Kohle


----------



## Andal (7. März 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Genau, das ist doch längst möglich, es gab und gibt Schnüre, die können sogar noch mehr als der rel.teure Stroft-Kram (als Hauptschnur), weniger Dehnung z.B., bei weniger Preis.
> Und für das sehr feine Hakenvorfach brauche ich weiche Schnüre und hohe Knotentragkräfte, dazu sind weitere Eigenschaften fehl am Platze oder vernachlässigbar.


Anders herum genau so. Richtig steife und drahtige Monos für selbsthakende Vorfächer.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (7. März 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Von den Eigenschaften her müsste FC ja so dass Mittelding zwischen Mono und Geflecht sein.


Die Annahme ist falsch: FC ist merklich schwächer (ca. 20%) als eine gute Monofile und beide weit schwächer als Dyneema !


----------



## feederbrassen (7. März 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Anders herum genau so. Richtig steife und drahtige Monos für selbsthakende Vorfächer.


Mag ich auch dabei nicht. 
Einfach weil sich der Köder, ,unnatürlich " verhält.


----------



## Andal (7. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Mag ich auch dabei nicht.
> Einfach weil sich der Köder, ,unnatürlich " verhält.


Aber genau das macht bisweilen den Kohl fett. Flexibel bleiben - auch beim Stiff Rig!


----------



## feederbrassen (7. März 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Aber genau das macht bisweilen den Kohl fett. Flexibel bleiben - auch beim Stiff Rig!


Flexibel ja, kommt aber auch auf das Gewässer,Fischart und den Angeldruck an.


----------



## Andal (7. März 2019)

Darauf kommt es immer an. Das macht auch dann den Unterschied zwischen einem Angler mit Erfahrung und dem mit angelesenem Wissen!


----------



## feederbrassen (7. März 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Darauf kommt es immer an. Das macht auch dann den Unterschied zwischen einem Angler mit Erfahrung und dem mit angelesenem Wissen!


Lesen finde ich gut aber dann muss man auch raus ans Wasser um dann das gelesene auszuprobieren, daraus zu lernen, Erfahrungen sammeln und verfeinern. 
Nur lesen oder ein bisschen YT reicht da bei weitem nicht.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Lesen finde ich gut aber dann muss man auch raus ans Wasser um dann das gelesene auszuprobieren, daraus zu lernen, Erfahrungen sammeln und verfeinern.
> Nur lesen oder ein bisschen YT reicht da bei weitem nicht.


Was alle Bücher  Blogs und Videos in den Schatten stellt ist es, wenn sich jemand mal zehn Minuten Zeit und dich an die Hand nimmt und einfach mal zeigt, wie das geht. Das wiegt 100 Stunden eigenstudium auf sofern der Lehrmeister weiss was er tut.

Deswegen hoffe ich auch sehr auf das Ükeltreffen, damit @Andal mir mal zeigt wie Rolling Ledger geht (oder ob meine bisherige Technik, die sich im großen aus abrissen in regelmäßigen Abständen und markerschütternde Flüchen zusammensetzt, vielleicht sogar richtig ist) oder @Tricast mal einen Lehrgang "Polefischen für grobmotoriker" abhält. Nichts desto trotz Liebe ich gute Angelbücher und schöne Diskussionen hier. Man kann nur lernen


----------



## Matrix85 (8. März 2019)

FC ist doch als Vorfachmaterial eine super Sache. Schön steif, und es verdrallt nicht.


----------



## Racklinger (8. März 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Bin nun dazu gekommen Reißversuche zu machen. Gemessen wurde mit recht genauen Kofferwaage und Messschieber. An beiden Enden der ca. 40cm langen Schnur kamen Balzer XL Knotenlosverbinder zum Einsatz. Bei jeder Schnur wurden 3 Versuche gemacht und die besten 2 in die Wertung genommen. In Klammern steht die von mir gemessene Dicke der Schnur. Alle Schnüre sind natürlich unbenutzt.
> 
> - FC Climax Select 0,185mm (0,20mm) / 2,8kg: 2,2kg und 2,0kg
> - FC Climax Select 0,265mm (0,26mm) / 5,0kg: 3,4kg und 3,2kg
> ...


Super, danke für den Test, damit kann man doch mal was anfangen. Dass die Tragkraftangaben beim FC so sehr runtergehen, als angegeben. Ich mein Herstellter tricksen ja immer, aber so derbe....


----------



## Racklinger (8. März 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> FC ist doch als Vorfachmaterial eine super Sache. Schön steif, und es verdrallt nicht.


Deswegen hab ich FC ja auch als Schlagschnur. Dann war halt der weiterführende Gedanke, warum nicht auch als Hauptschnur verwenden. Aber wenn man die Tragkraftangaben so sehr knicken kann (dann kommt ja der Knotentragkraftverlust auch noch hinzu...), hat sich dass dann doch erledigt. 
Aber vielen Dank an alle für die Infos


----------



## Matrix85 (8. März 2019)

Bei der Schlagschnur ist die Maxima die erste Wahl. Da kommt nicht viel dran was Abriebfestigkeit und Dehnung angeht. Seit Jahren die Nummer 1


----------



## alexpp (8. März 2019)

Vielleicht hat FC bei Knotenlosverbindern grundsätzlich geringere Traglast, das weiß ich nicht. Knotenlosverbinder können die Tragkraft nicht zu knapp beeinflussen, ich habe extra welche genommen, die eine höhere Tragkraft bringen. Und sie wurden vor dem Zerreißen paar Mal ins Wasser getaucht.
*Seid bitte bei solchen Versuchen, wo ein Haken im Spiel ist, extrem vorsichtig, kann böse enden!*


----------



## feederbrassen (8. März 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Bei der Schlagschnur ist die Maxima die erste Wahl. Da kommt nicht viel dran was Abriebfestigkeit und Dehnung angeht. Seit Jahren die Nummer 1


Als Schlagschnur nehme ich Reste von meinen Karpfenleinen .
Abriebfestigkeit, Knotenfestigkeit und ...........
kein Klingeldraht. 
Falls der erste Meter irgendwann schön rauh ist knüpfe ich eben neu an und gut ist .


----------



## Andal (8. März 2019)

Wenn man genau hinsieht, dann gibts die meisten Unterschiede eh bloss im Katalog und da vor allem bei den Preisen.


----------



## feederbrassen (8. März 2019)

Für das was FC kann definitiv überteuert.


----------



## Andal (8. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Für das was FC kann definitiv überteuert.


Die Hersteller und Vertreiber wären ja auch schön blöd, wenn sie es billiger abgeben würden, wo doch jeder der Meinung ist, dass er es haben muss. Bei den daumennagelgroßen Forellenblinkern ist es doch der gleiche Spass.


----------



## feederbrassen (8. März 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> Die Hersteller und Vertreiber wären ja auch schön blöd, wenn sie es billiger abgeben würden, wo doch jeder der Meinung ist, dass er es haben muss. Bei den daumennagelgroßen Forellenblinkern ist es doch der gleiche Spass.



Oft tun Hersteller auch beinahe so als hätten sie das Rad neu erfunden, dabei hat das Kind das schon älter ist nur einen neuen Namen bekommen und ein Facelifting. 
Und die Masse kauft es.


----------



## Kochtopf (8. März 2019)

feederbrassen schrieb:


> Oft tun Hersteller auch beinahe so als hätten sie das Rad neu erfunden, dabei hat das Kind das schon älter ist nur einen neuen Namen bekommen und ein Facelifting.
> Und die Masse kauft es.


Bei den Produktzyklen bleibt dir ja auch nicht viel anderes übrig


----------



## feederbrassen (8. März 2019)

Kochtopf schrieb:


> Bei den Produktzyklen bleibt dir ja auch nicht viel anderes übrig


Jipp, ist ja auch nahezu unmöglich ständig neues zu erfinden


----------



## Andal (8. März 2019)

So lange es kritikarme Konsumenten gibt, sind Neuerfindungen auch obsolet.


----------



## feederbrassen (8. März 2019)

Andal schrieb:


> So lange es kritikarme Konsumenten gibt, sind Neuerfindungen auch obsolet.


Generation YT


----------



## Matrix85 (8. März 2019)

Die Maxima ist aber recht günstig, komisch das ihr die nicht kennt. Die benutzen echt viele, grade am Rhein


----------



## Pokolyt (9. März 2019)

Hat schon mal jemand Erfahrung mit dieser:
https://www.ebay.de/itm/Angelschnur...var=583045942209&_trksid=p2057872.m2749.l2649

Meinungen dazu?


----------



## Andal (9. März 2019)

Ja. Die Tragkrafttwerte sind absurd. Unsichtbar ist sie auch nicht. Aber ich mag diese Art von Schnüren für Vorfächer. Nicht so weich wie Mono, nicht so bockig wie reines FC. Preiswert und ideal für längere VF's, wie man sie für Selbsthakmontagen benötigt.


----------



## Tricast (9. März 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Die Maxima ist aber recht günstig, komisch das ihr die nicht kennt. Die benutzen echt viele, grade am Rhein


Wieso kennt hier keiner die MAXIMA? Eine sehr weiche Schnur mit Dehnung.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (9. März 2019)

Weiche Schnur mit Dehnung und das zum Feedern ?


----------



## alexpp (9. März 2019)

Als Schlagschnur dürfte auch eine Mono mit normaler Dehnung OK sein.


----------



## Matrix85 (9. März 2019)

Tricast schrieb:


> Wieso kennt hier keiner die MAXIMA? Eine sehr weiche Schnur mit Dehnung.


Aha...


----------



## Andal (9. März 2019)

Die Chamäleon habe ich eine halbe Ewigkeit gefischt. Wurde einfach mal Zeit für was anderes. Teilweise war sie auch weder preiswert, noch einfach zu bekommen.


----------



## Andal (10. März 2019)

Und bei an sich sehr guten, aber doch exotischen Schnüren bleiben immer Fragen offen.

Wie lange liegen die schon im Laden? Wie frisch sind die?


----------



## Tricast (10. März 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Aha...



Bitte um Erklärung.


----------



## feederbrassen (10. März 2019)

Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Weiche Schnur mit Dehnung und das zum Feedern ?


Als reine Schlagschnur, für das 2,5 fache  der Rutenlänge, durchaus.
Nur mit der Abriebfestigkeit komme ich jetzt nicht klar.
Kenne die Schnur aber auch nicht.


----------



## Matrix85 (10. März 2019)

Passt schon... hier wird mit 8 oz Spitze auf Köderfische geangelt, ein anderer nimmt 100g Stücke Käse für (große Barben) usw... was soll ich jetzt mit irgendeiner Schnur anfangen.


----------



## Tricast (10. März 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Passt schon... hier wird mit 8 oz Spitze auf Köderfische geangelt, ein anderer nimmt 100g Stücke Käse für (große Barben) usw... was soll ich jetzt mit irgendeiner Schnur anfangen.



Ich habe lediglich nur auf Deine Frage geantwortet ob hier keiner die MAXIMA kennt. Ich kenne sie halt als weiche Schnur mit Dehnung und habe sie auch auf der Rolle an der Match. Deshalb mußt Du jetzt nicht bockig werden weil andere anders angeln, anderes Gerät nehmen und andere Montagen und Köder. Hier treffen halt zwei oder mehrere Welten aufeinander, einmal die Angler die gerne mit Anderen in der Reihe sitzen oder diejenigen die möglichst allein durchs Gebüsch turnen. Die einen angeln auch mit Haken der Größe 28 (14er sind schon groß) und die anderen nehmen nicht kleiner als 6 oder 8 aber am liebsten 2er wenn es auf Döbel geht.
Und das entscheidende dabei ist: Alle haben Recht, jeder ist glücklich und jeder kann sich aussuchen was das richtige für ihn ist.

Ich wünsche allen noch einen schönen Sonntag, etwas leckeres zu essen und zu trinken (ist gut für die Seele und das Wohlbefinden) und das wir möglichst bald wieder ans Wasser kommen.

LG
Heinz


----------



## Racklinger (11. März 2019)

Eben, jeder kann doch angeln, wie er möchte. Und wenn jemand an ne 7 m Stippe sich ne 40er Schnur drann bindet, um damit Köderfische zu fangen, dann soll er doch. Wenn er dann welche erwischt, dann ist gut. Wenn nicht hat er Pech gehabt. 
Klar gibt es effizientere Methoden, aber HIMMELHERRGOTT, es ist immer noch Angeln. Gerade die Vielfalt der Möglichkeiten ist doch dass schöne und spannende. 
UND es ist immer eine Gefühlssache, was für den einen geschmeidig ist, fühlt sich für den anderen schon störrischer an. 
Mit dem Thread wollte ich ein paar Erfahrungswerte zusammentragen, weil ich auch noch auf der Suche nach der besten Kombination für mich bin. Und vielleicht auch als Entscheidungshilfe für andere.
Aber bitte doch ohne die Methoden anderer runterzumachen. 
Danke


----------



## Matrix85 (11. März 2019)

Racklinger schrieb:


> Eben, jeder kann doch angeln, wie er möchte. Und wenn jemand an ne 7 m Stippe sich ne 40er Schnur drann bindet, um damit Köderfische zu fangen, dann soll er doch. Wenn er dann welche erwischt, dann ist gut. Wenn nicht hat er Pech gehabt.
> Klar gibt es effizientere Methoden, aber HIMMELHERRGOTT, es ist immer noch Angeln. Gerade die Vielfalt der Möglichkeiten ist doch dass schöne und spannende.
> UND es ist immer eine Gefühlssache, was für den einen geschmeidig ist, fühlt sich für den anderen schon störrischer an.
> Mit dem Thread wollte ich ein paar Erfahrungswerte zusammentragen, weil ich auch noch auf der Suche nach der besten Kombination für mich bin. Und vielleicht auch als Entscheidungshilfe für andere.
> ...


Ja eben als Entscheidungshilfe. 
Wenn ich dann aber solchen Quark zum Teil lese, was soll das für Hilfe sein? 
Ich versteh den Unterschied zwischen am Wasser chillen und dabei bisschen angeln zum ambitionierten Angler schon. 
Ich habe genug im Freundeskreis die am Wasser einfach mal entspannen wollen. 
Aber dann darf man aber nicht viel erwarten.


----------



## Andal (11. März 2019)

Mach dir doch nicht immer so einen Stress. Wir gehen alle bloss Angeln und nicht auf ein Wettrennen!


----------



## Matrix85 (11. März 2019)

Ja stimmt, cool down... 
ich denk wir sind chronisch unterangelt


----------



## Racklinger (11. März 2019)

Matrix85 schrieb:


> Ja stimmt, cool down...
> ich denk wir sind chronisch unterangelt


Jupp, dass kann ich 100% unterschreiben


----------

